# Is there a fee-only independent advisor on elder care?



## terri29 (Nov 10, 2021)

We're trying to find independent advice on helping our aging parents decide what's best for their needs. All the lovely, seemingly caring websites (and local services -- who shall remain nameless because I don't want to get sued) are just brokers who take a cut / kickback from the retirement / convalescent facilities they "recommend". We're desperately trying to find someone in the southern California area who does not accept anything from the facilities, and works strictly on a fixed fee or hourly basis only.  Does anyone have any idea if these people exist, and if so, how best to locate them?  I can't stand one more sales call "just checking in on how "mom" is doing".  Thanks in advance!!


----------



## katlupe (Nov 11, 2021)

I highly recommend their local county office of the aging. I use them all the time here where I live in NY state. They sent a counselor to see me in my home and she talked to me and found out what my concerns and needs are. Then makes recommendations. They try to keep you in your home as long as possible. It is through her that I was able to get an aide who comes in twice a week to do household jobs for me that I cannot do now. But she also sees to other needs such as medical, food, transportation, etc.


----------



## WhatInThe (Dec 9, 2021)

Sounds like they just occassional help which is a good thing. Yourself or other siblings can't helped now or enough?

If they're still healthy including their faculties get them in a fitness program. Lost a parent over the last decade but the only thing that worked for them was physical therapy. The pills and procedures thrust upon them their last decade on this planet didn't do much at all. But the physical therapy worked and extended their life a couple of years.


----------



## Lethe200 (Jan 26, 2022)

I think what you're looking for is a "geriatric care manager". Here's the NIH webpage:
What Is a Geriatric Care Manager?


----------



## dseag2 (Jan 26, 2022)

I know this is a relatively old thread but for anyone who has questions about caregiving I found this forum to be extremely helpful when my mother was in hospice...

https://www.agingcare.com/caregiver-forum


----------



## Mr. Ed (Jan 27, 2022)

At my age I am set in my ways and somewhat opinionated


----------



## SeaRaven (Jan 29, 2022)

Lethe200 said:


> I think what you're looking for is a "geriatric care manager". Here's the NIH webpage:
> What Is a Geriatric Care Manager?


My parents hired one of these care managers 5 years ago in NH.  Cost 2k and worth every penny.  Patricia was able to transition elderly dad to nursing home using Medicaid which allowed mom to have all assets in her name. 
The paperwork overwhelmed my parents but she was there to walk them through everything. They even pre-planned their funerals which was an immense burden lifted when dad died.


----------

